# Case questions



## babyvodka (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok so ive only ever had this one computer, and ive only taken the side pannel off for dusting and always wanted a new case because this one is ugly.

So anyways my hunt for info on new cases began by searching wether i could just put any computer in any case. and the answer was no. 

so now i need the help, i want a new case to house my motherboard 

Motherboard
Socket LGA 775
Chipset ATI - RC410
Bus speed 533MHz
Number of PCI slots (total/free) 4/3

could someone help me. i live in england and would prefer to order off an english site, and i would Realy realy like blue lights and a clear side pannel so i can see the EVIL dust.

BV


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Welcome.


Check these out .

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-065-AN

List of Thermaltake cases

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=7&sortby=nameAsc&subid=715&mfrid=



Do you know the Brand of you're motherboard?


----------



## babyvodka (Sep 6, 2008)

Well i looked up my computer and on the specs of a new one thats the exact same it sed what i posted above. i also used the:Advisor and i couldent understand it it had nothing about Motherboard on it. 

V.v i dident think it would be so hard.. RAWR at computers


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Post the make and model pc you got now and we could find a case for it.


----------



## babyvodka (Sep 6, 2008)

ok so, i have a Packard bell, iStart 2390, i think. i looked it up and they look the same as the Packard bell iMedia only iMedia dont have 4slot card readers in the frount. Humm. 

finds a picture of the ugly thing.












^^ all this so my otherhalf doesnt realise hes been had when i get my alian. ^^


----------



## Nashy19 (Oct 18, 2008)

That's the same model as mine so I'll stick around, just I was told that I could use any case as long as my computer wasn't considered to be old. 

I'm looking at these two:
Linky 1

Linky 2


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

They look quite expensive for what they are. I bought my Thermaltake Mambo for £30. Dont let the looks fool you, it has plenty of holes for fans, is made to be lightweight and its damn quiet (mines got 6 120mm+ fans in and its near silent)


----------



## crawler1962 (Oct 22, 2008)

can anyone help me please!!!!!!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

crawler1962 said:


> can anyone help me please!!!!!!


Please Specify and/or create your own thread.


----------



## nkarasch (Oct 22, 2008)

If it is an ATX motherboard you need an ATX case. If it is a MicroATX motherboard you need a MicroATX case. A while back Dell was trying to push BTX but it never went anywhere.

It is likely an ATX motherboard or mATX motherboard, find out which and just get a case to match. If you go to newegg's case section you can sort for which type you want under form factor. The Antec 900 has a side panel and blue lights if you have a full ATX board, and the Antec 300 has the same I believe if you have a mATX board.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

nkarasch said:


> If it is an ATX motherboard you need an ATX case. If it is a MicroATX motherboard you need a MicroATX case. A while back Dell was trying to push BTX but it never went anywhere.
> 
> It is likely an ATX motherboard or mATX motherboard, find out which and just get a case to match. If you go to newegg's case section you can sort for which type you want under form factor. The Antec 900 has a side panel and blue lights if you have a full ATX board, and the Antec 300 has the same I believe if you have a mATX board.


mATX will fit in an ATX case just fine


----------

